# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO PALTA HASS, FUERTE, FAMILIAR

## gzuck

Buen  día, a las personas  interesadas vendo palta de variedad hass, fuerte y familiar, mi producto es originario de Huanta - Ayacucho.  *Email:* grupovargasperu@gmail.com *
Teléfono:* (511) 991 791 277 *
Stock:* Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.Temas similares: Palta Fuerte y Hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Compra de palta hass y fuerte Palta hass y fuerte Precios chacra Palta Hass, Fuerte, etc

----------


## bachirus

Buenas dias Sr , 
Quisiera saber si usted es un productor o broker? 
Somos interesados en comprar Palta Hass desde la chacra por jaba y hacer nuestro proprio servicio logistico con este producto.
Gracias por respondernos los mas pronto possible.

----------


## gzuck

Soy productor de la provincia de Huanta departamento de Ayacucho, el kilo de palta hass le sale a S/. 3.70, en los proximos meses se contara con certificado junior de producto organico, en ese entonces el precio por kilo sera de S/. 7.60 el kilo 
Atte
Jesús Alexander

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado gzuck: 
¿Tendrás o querrás vender descartes de palta para industria?... Me avisas porque tengo compradores. 
Por otro lado, estoy necesitando lúcuma para pulpa, así que me gustaría que me pases la información y precios de tu lúcuma para ver si podemos trabajar con este producto. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto. 
PD: Te aviso si necesito algún otro de los productos que ofreciste reciéntemente en el foro... ¡Suerte con la búsqueda de clientes!  :Wink:

----------


## wendyruizjara

CONTACTARSE AL CEL 921002440

----------

